# Milk chins in red poodles



## Ssmith808 (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m getting ready to bring home a new puppy in a few weeks...Breeder has discovered that she now has a little bit of a “milk chin” or white hairs on her chin. She is almost 4 weeks old and I asked the breeder if she could shave that area so I can see if it goes all the way to the skin...it look likes it does. I spoke to another breeder who says it will “fade” away over time. Can someone tell me if this will eventually fade or will it remain?


----------



## Mr.Ziggy (Jul 14, 2020)

I am not genetic expert, but I do know plenty of adult poodles with white on their chin so I don't think there is a guarantee it will fade. Is this a hard stop for you in selecting this pup? Personally, unless I was planning on showing or breeding I wouldn't be too concerned with the splash if color in an otherwise perfect pup.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds adorable.  Peggy’s white chin hasn’t changed much. She’s 19 months, but it was quite prominent from day 1.

Will this be your first puppy? If so, I think this is a very helpful guide to picking the right puppy for you: How to Select a Good Puppy


----------



## Ssmith808 (Jan 20, 2021)

Mr.Ziggy said:


> I am not genetic expert, but I do know plenty of adult poodles with white on their chin so I don't think there is a guarantee it will fade. Is this a hard stop for you in selecting this pup? Personally, unless I was planning on showing or breeding I wouldn't be too concerned with the splash if color in an otherwise perfect pup.


This is not my first puppy...i am a breeder, been breeding for 11 years,but have always had solids...so this was a little weird for me...the breeder i am getting her from wanted to trade puppies so i am now hesitant given that i do only solids and not sure if i want to introduce this into my lines. So i spoke to another breeder very popular and she shows and grooms... and she says it will probably fade in


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ohhhhh. Very different situation then. Hoping someone else chimes in with some specialized knowledge for you.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

I have no idea if it normally fades or not but my red poodle had a tiny bit of white hair on his chest when I first got him. It went away after his first hair cut and never grew back in white.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta has a little white on his chin. Much less prominent now than he was as puppy- just a few white hairs. Otherwise he is a bad black. His Mom was a parti. He and the breeder chose me and I am so happy I did. Maybe different for a breeder but it didn't matter to me - he was a wonderful and confident puppy and now is a wonderful and talented adult.


----------

